# security for a new van



## 96708 (Nov 13, 2005)

I am in the process of purchasing a MH :lol: :lol: 
A new Auto-Sleeper Nuevo :lol: :lol: 
I am wondering about organising some security for this van 
and would appreciate some input from forum members
My previous van was fairly old and I relied on a steering wheel lock.
Clearly one can go to extremes,Is a tracking system worth the money
or are there cheaper yet effective methods of
safegarding the van
Barry


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

A tracking system is all very well but I've put everything into it not getting nicked in the first place.

Vanbitz alarm.
Clutch Claw.
Deadlocks on Cab.
Additional locks on rear door and a security handle.

Also at home a driveway post and covered by cctv.

Nothing will stop the really determined from getting in or ultimately taking it. Hopefully I've done enough to put anyone off at least.

Total cost about £850 and 10 - 12 man hours.

Peace of mind about 90%


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I'm a bit further on than Maverick.

I have RAC Trackstar
Vanbitz Strikeback T alarm system (covering ALL lockers as well)
Deadlocks on all doors (including caravan door)

Recently went for a run in the MH. Got around ten miles down the road and got a call on my mobile from RAC Trackstar, checking if all was ok and that they had logged the vehicle moving. Can't get better than that!!

It's probably the second most expensive item you'll ever buy so protect it!!!


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

*Deadlocks*

Hi,

How do you go about fitting deadlocks to the conversion door? Is it DIY?

Thanks,

Ian.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ian

Got mine done professionally. Check out Harrison Locks, they run an advert on this site.

[web:227a66f20e]http://www.harrisonlocks.co.uk[/web:227a66f20e]

That's my Euroyacht in the pictures. Great job. Prices are on the website.

Expensive but worth it as far as I'm concerned.

However, if you are a competent DIY'er then I'm sure it could easily be done.


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

*Deadlocks*

Thanks Phil, looks great. I'll be giving it some thought.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I fitted a Safeway deadlock to the caravan door of my late Talisman. It was not too difficult, and was much more secure than the original, to the extent we didn't bother using the original. I also bought them to fit to the front doors, but didb't get round to it. Instead I padlocked a chain between the door handles, and exited via the caravan door. I expect to do something similar with our pending Rapido.

We have ordered Strikeback for our new van, but slightly nervous of that, a my father in law had a fault with his (some years ago) which wouldn't allow him to start the engine.


----------

